# shelby xxx



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

my grans bassett hound shelby passed yesterday mornin after we found out she was sufferin liver failure. she was such a lovely dog and all my family will miss her dearly. rest in peace darlin xxx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

RIP Shelby


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

im sorry to hear that  
R.I.P.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

RIP Shelby


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

RIP shelby, may you find doggie bones in doggy heaven


----------

